# Zu wenig Benchmark-Punkte mit XP24000



## Mickies (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem: <a>

Ich hab ein XP 2400+ auf ein K7S5A 
                     mit SDRAM 512 
                     Radeon 9200 mit 128 RAM

und habe bloss 609 Punkte bekommen bei PcMark03.

Wiest ihr vielleicht was man anders machen kann


----------



## Erpel (23. Februar 2004)

Bin kein Experte, aber der Ram dürfte sich hier als Flaschenhals entpuppen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. Februar 2004)

SDRAM?

Du meinst doch sicher DDR oder?
Wenn nein, dann liegt es am Ram.
Außerdem ist der Sis-Chipsatz auch nicht der Beste.

Soweit ich weiß ist das PcMark 03 auch ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Wenn ich mich irre verbessert mich bitte.


----------



## houserboy (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Vergleich für Dich
Mein System:
XP 3200,
1024 GB DDR 400
Geforce FX 5700 256 MB RAM

Im nicht getunten Zustand komme ich auf fast 3000 im getunten auf 3500.

Mit meinem alten System 
XP 2000
512 DDR 333
Geforce 4 ti2800 128 MB 
waren es rund 1000 -1500

Zu Dir ich denke Du hast ein Elitegroup Mainboard.
Ist schon mal sehr langsam.
Der Speicher taugt gleich dreimal nichts.

am besten sind Markenmainboards und Speicher. Ich bevorzuge ASUS und Kingston

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mickies (29. Februar 2004)

*anderer RAM*

Ja du hast recht ich habe ein ECS-Elitegroup Board mit den alten SIS-Chipsatz.

Meinst du das ein  anderer Arbetisspeicher Sinn bringt?

Sollte ich gleich zum DDR400 greifen oder den das Board maximal ausnutzt also DDR266?


MfG 
Mickies


----------



## Erpel (29. Februar 2004)

Nimm den für den dein board ausgelegt ist. Was anderes bringts nicht.


----------

